
Compass, SASS, and the 960 Grid System - Delicious Clone - charlesmaxwood
http://teachmetocode.com/screencasts/compass-sass-and-the-960-grid-system-delicious-clone/
======
joshu
I was hoping for a screenshot with what you designed.

